# Colnago Sizing Advice



## pablodonado (Apr 22, 2010)

Hello Guys

I'm about to buy a Colnago Cx-1 but I can't deciede my perfect size.
My height is 183cm with 84 inseam and a saddle height of 177.5 (From BB center to top of the saddle alongside the seatpost). 

Anyone with analogus measures with a slopping Colnago?
Any picture or advice that could help me choosing the more confortable/racer/aesthetic fit?

Could you give me an advice about this regard? 

I got exausted of geometry analisis and measuring my old bikes...

Thanks a lot!!


----------



## C-40 (Feb 4, 2004)

*???*

If you're 183cm tall with only an 84cm cycling inseam, you have short legs and a long torso. Your saddle height should be around 74cm. I'm not sure what you intended to type, but you've got an error there. 77.5cm would not jive with the inseam that you posted.

With a long torso, most riders choose a frame that a little a little large for their legs, so insure that a 130mm stem is not too short.

It never hurts to post a link to the frame geometry when you're asking for help.

http://www.colnago.com/bikes/2010/cx-1


----------



## pablodonado (Apr 22, 2010)

Thanks C-40 for the inmediate answer....
Ok Maybe I have an error with inseam measure because of wearing pants. And I really dont want to verify it here a the office !!! 
But 177.5 saddle height is right.


----------



## pablodonado (Apr 22, 2010)

Sorry....
Right: 77.5!!!


----------



## C-40 (Feb 4, 2004)

*Ok...*

Now that we have the correct saddle height, your legs are not so short. Still on the short side, but not overly. You're 14cm taller than I am, with 4-5cm more saddle height.

If you want a racy fit that can produce a saddle to bar drop in the 8-12cm range, then the 52s would fit the bill. If you want a less agressive fit, then go up one size to the 54s. The larger size will make the nominal bar height 15mm taller and require one size shorter stem. The larger size should give you a maximum saddle to bar drop of about 10.5cm with no spacers and a 73 (-17) stem. You could reduce that to about 6.5cm with 2cm of spacer and a common 84 (-6) stem.


----------



## pablodonado (Apr 22, 2010)

*Pics*

I definitely want a racy fit. But I was a afraid to cross the dangerous line where a "racy fit" becomes a "smaller brother's bike fit". 

Regarding the aesthetic side (that is relatively personal - But between certain limits) I attach 3 pics just to give u an idea. 
I think the white bike y a little too big (looking at the seatpost) and the black is just what I would like to get!! The second black (the one on grass) I think is right on the limit of being too short (for my liking off course)

We agree on that?


----------



## C-40 (Feb 4, 2004)

*more...*

What you want is the look of the 52s with regard to how much seatpost is showing, but to do that, be sure that you can tolerate a 9-10cm drop from the saddle to the bars. With the typical 15mm headset top section and one 10mm spacer, you'll get the 9cm with an 84 degree stem. 

If you can't tolerate that much drop, you'll counter the racy seatpost exposure with a non-racy stem setup.


----------



## pablodonado (Apr 22, 2010)

I can tolerate it. So 52s is the way to go!
Thanks a lot!!!

If somebody else has a different view please let us know!


----------



## icsloppl (Aug 25, 2009)

A 52cm CX is 52cm center to top. That will give you 25.5cm of seatpost extension, which appears to be similar to the bottom picture.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

So you have the $$ to spend on a Colnago, but you can't pay an LBS $100 or so to make sure you get a good fit?


----------



## C-40 (Feb 4, 2004)

*nope...*



icsloppl said:


> A 52cm CX is 52cm center to top. That will give you 25.5cm of seatpost extension, which appears to be similar to the bottom picture.



The top of the seat tube to the center of the seat rails would be about 21.5-22.5cm, depending on how low the saddle profile is. My seat tube is 3.5mm shorter at 48.5cm and my saddle height is 4.5mm shorter. I have 20.5cm from the top of seat tube to the saddle rails, but my saddle is not an ultra low profile model that barely clears the seat rail clamp.


----------



## pablodonado (Apr 22, 2010)

C-40, Could u post or link a picture of your bike? we woud be riding almost the same proportions...


----------



## C-40 (Feb 4, 2004)

*here...*



pablodonado said:


> C-40, Could u post or link a picture of your bike? we woud be riding almost the same proportions...



Here's a picture from last year when I was using a skinny saddle.


----------



## pablodonado (Apr 22, 2010)

Nice! C-40 You've been so helpfull! Thanks!


----------

